# can't freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RC



## redhead88 (Nov 5, 2011)

I try 

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0_RC1
```
and receive the following error


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/dict world/doc world/games world/info
world/manpages world/proflibs


Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RC1 from update3.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```
 

Any help and or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## SNK (Nov 5, 2011)

The following thread seems to contain the solution: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27206 (See post #3.)

Peruse http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2011-October/064321.html for some more details.


----------

